# Snow foam recommendation



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi guys I've just brought a snow foam lance from direct hoses. It came with 500ml of there own snow foam but I'm looking to get some more. I was looking at orchard autocare's foam is it any good or can anyone recommend another brand ?

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Floodgates opened now. Prepare for 101 different favourites now.

Orchards Cotton Candy is awesome though, can't go wrong with that👍


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

CG No Touch - Group buy on here which is still open


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have been really impressed with The Big Shiner snow foam.

Currently on offer too! 10 litres for £20. Very thick foam and very effective on well maintained cars!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Been using CarChem Snowfoam for a while, possibly the best performing snow foam i've ever used and the price is very good too :thumb:

http://car-chem.com/store/snow-foam-5tlr


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

SystemClenz said:


> Been using CarChem Snowfoam for a while, possibly the best performing snow foam i've ever used and the price is very good too :thumb:
> 
> http://car-chem.com/store/snow-foam-5tlr


+1 :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Obsession snow foam is the bee's don't need a lot of it


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

Haha I had a feeling a flood gate was going to open but it's all good lots of thing to go look at now and lessen my bank balance


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Apple ifoam from dodo juice for me :argie:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

You'd need to see a rep but Autosmart ultra mousse :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

bilt hamber autofoam:thumb:


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Andymain241 said:


> Hi guys I've just brought a snow foam lance from direct hoses. It came with 500ml of there own snow foam but I'm looking to get some more. I was looking at orchard autocare's foam is it any good or can anyone recommend another brand ?
> 
> Thanks Andy.


I'd suggest using the search facility mate. This sort of thread comes up at least once a week.

But to answer your question, For me BH Autofoam does the business.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

It depends what im cleaning. 

Chemical guys no touch is amazing !!!, and as dan says its still on group buy !! Il use that if the car is really dirty or its a customers im going to buff. 

As a weekly foam ive just started using there honey due ? or something like meg hyper wash 

rick


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My top ones are obsession wax, car chem and auto finesse avalanche

Remember that looking pretty isn't everything, you want cleaning power. Which the 3 above do very well


----------



## HITCH2310 (Dec 17, 2013)

Bilt Hamber Autofoam or Envy Bubbly Jubbly for me.

Do have some Car Chem to try and been told it's really good too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://envyvaleting.com/products_info.asp?id=188


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

I've been very impressed with Envy Bubbly Jubbly I have to say. Does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Can't really add much to what has been posted other than Obsession Wax foam is ultra economical 20-30ml only in a 1 litre bottle :thumb:

I've used and like Car Chem and VP ph Neutral, both good value, clean well and no lasting mess on the drive.

Just picked up a deal that included some DJ iFoam so that's hopefully getting a run out at the weekend...


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

VP ANSF is my flavour of the month, can't fault it.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Jord said:


> VP ANSF is my flavour of the month, can't fault it.


Me too, going to start using it through a pump sprayer soon to see how god it is as a pre-wash too :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Autobrite Magifoam has always produced great results for me and many others.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mesto foamer arrived this week, may give the ANSF another go through that as have a small sample left.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

CliveP said:


> Autobrite Magifoam has always produced great results for me and many others.
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Compared to the others I have tried and used it's decent enough just question whether better performing and more cost effective products out there...plus I'm not having to hose the drive down!

Can't stress enough how good Obsession Wax Blizzard is bearing in mind only need tiny amounts.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> Me too, going to start using it through a pump sprayer soon to see how god it is as a pre-wash too :thumb:


I bought 5L of VP Citrus Pre Wash to try this, haven't got round it using it yet though.. Been sat in a cabinet in the garage for like 3 months, should probably try it out and see if it's any better at removing dirt/grime than ANSF. Tried G101 and a couple other APC's in a pump prayer before to see what they were like as pre washes and never been overly impressed so always went back to snow foam.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jord said:


> I bought 5L of VP Citrus Pre Wash to try this, haven't got round it using it yet though.. Been sat in a cabinet in the garage for like 3 months, should probably try it out and see if it's any better at removing dirt/grime than ANSF. Tried G101 and a couple other APC's in a pump prayer before to see what they were like as pre washes and never been overly impressed so always went back to snow foam.


I love VP Citrus Pre Wash. I know people like the ANSF as it's best of both worlds saves separate application and can work out better cost wise but I like to be able to dose the citrus accordingly and foam separately.

You will like the citrus pre wash I'm sure :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Car chem!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> I love VP Citrus Pre Wash. I know people like the ANSF as it's best of both worlds saves separate application and can work out better cost wise but I like to be able to dose the citrus accordingly and foam separately.
> 
> You will like the citrus pre wash I'm sure :thumb:


What sort of dilution ratio would you recommend for light-medium dirt/grime? Car never seems to get that dirty any more, think i've probably gone a bit OCD. :detailer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use Meguire's hyper wash for summer and Auto Finnese Avalanche in the winter months, both are awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Andymain241 (Feb 11, 2014)

Jord said:


> I bought 5L of VP Citrus Pre Wash to try this, haven't got round it using it yet though.. Been sat in a cabinet in the garage for like 3 months, should probably try it out and see if it's any better at removing dirt/grime than ANSF. Tried G101 and a couple other APC's in a pump prayer before to see what they were like as pre washes and never been overly impressed so always went back to snow foam.


Citrus pre wash is a real good product I like it very good for flys and other grime and thanks to everyone for there replies on my snow foam question think I may have to buy a few of them and have a play with them. This detailing game is good at emptying your bank balance haha


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Jord said:


> What sort of dilution ratio would you recommend for light-medium dirt/grime? Car never seems to get that dirty any more, think i've probably gone a bit OCD. :detailer:


As it's often 2-3 weeks between washes and I do 250-300 miles a week I generally mix 1:8 but from memory you can go stronger (1:5) or weaker (1:10) depending on what you need. I've been using my el cheapo pump sprayer but hopefully Mesto foamer will allow product a little longer on the car meaning can weaken the mix and get even better dilution.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> As it's often 2-3 weeks between washes and I do 250-300 miles a week I generally mix 1:8 but from memory you can go stronger (1:5) or weaker (1:10) depending on what you need. I've been using my el cheapo pump sprayer but hopefully Mesto foamer will allow product a little longer on the car meaning can weaken the mix and get even better dilution.


Thanks for that. I've only got a couple cheap pump sprayers too, didn't see the point in spending £20+ on proper ones as I very rarely use them, only for claying and pre washes. I'll have a go at using it 1:10 next time I wash the car :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mesto looks to be a good piece of kit...picked it up along with 500ml of DJ iFoam for sub £28 delivered, cheapest I could find was circa £22 for the foamer alone so bundle was worthwhile.

Just waiting on postage costs from Germany to see if feasible to buy from there...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Ultramousse for me :thumb:


----------



## salsa-king (Dec 17, 2013)

UKvalet 25litre contaniner.. about £40 off ebay.

I use 100-150ml then top up with cold water in the litre bottle....

Nilfisk c130 jet wash










I've tried numerous SF's.. they all seen the same.


----------



## RS ROB (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121380431078?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Does the job great.


----------

